# Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon



## tim3108 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte mit Schwimmbrot auf Karpfen und Döbel angeln und auf Forellen die ja meist auch sehr scheu sind.Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich für das Vorfach Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon nehmen sollte.

Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

Spar dir das Geld. Eine ganz normale, transparente Mono tut es für diese Zwecke mindestens genau so gut. Und vergiß das Märchen von der unsichtbaren Angelschnur!


----------



## thanatos (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

#6 dem kann ich mich nur anschließen :m


----------



## daci7 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

FC hat schon seine Anwendungsmöglichkeiten - da es aber deutlisch schwerer als Mono ist würd ich das auf keinen Fall zum Oberflächenfischen benutzen - im blödesten Fall haste dann nähmlich nen Schnurbogen bis zum Gewässergrund und haust voll ins leere 
Oder du musst die Schnur immer ordentlich fetten und das wäre mir jedenfalls zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*



Andal schrieb:


> Spar dir das Geld. Eine ganz normale, transparente Mono tut es für diese Zwecke mindestens genau so gut. Und vergiß das Märchen von der unsichtbaren Angelschnur!





So ist es.#h


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

Hallo,

genauso ist es. Als das Fluorcarbon aufkam mußte ich es natürlich auch als Vorfachmaterial beim Fliegenfischen verwenden. Ergebnis: den Fischen war es absolut egal, ob da Fluorcarbon oder normales Monofil dran war, also kann es mit der angeblichen Unsichtbarkeit nicht so weit her sein. Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich beim Nymphenfischen, da das Fluorcarbon schwerer ist und damit das Ganze besser sinkt.
Auch ist die Tragfähigkeit von FC deutlich geringer als von normalem Monofil.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

Man muss sich bei solchen Werbeversprechen immer zwei Fragen stellen:
1. Stimmt die Behauptung?
2. Wenn ja, bringt es überhaupt etwas?


----------



## Mollebulle (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

Na, wenn man  "im Trüben" fischt ist die Beschaffenheit des Materials wohl nicht so wichtig .... |kopfkrat
Also, wie ich an anderer Stelle bereits bemerkt habe, gibt es (meiner Erfahrung nach !!!) sehr wohl einen Unterschied bei klarem Wasser mit einer Fluorcarbon oder einer normalen Monofil zu angeln ! 
Ich lass nix über Fluorcarbon kommen,...... Abrisse gabs bei mir nur in den Fällen, an denen (stärkere) Monofile auch gerissen wären ....


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*



> Ich lass nix über Fluorcarbon kommen,...... Abrisse gabs bei mir nur in den Fällen, an denen (stärkere) Monofile auch gerissen wären ....


Jo, man muss nur stark genug daran Glauben!
Bei den hier erwarteten Eigenschaften, ist eine Floucarbon Schnur nur im Nachteil, abgesehen von ihrer angeblichen Unsichtbarkeit (muss man auch dran Glauben!).
Und ja, ich habe auch schon auf Karpfen an der Oberfläche gefischt, mit ganz normaler Mono, klappte hervorragend.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

Sicher hat FC seine Berechtigung. Aber das ist nur dann gegeben, wenn man steifes Material mit einer etwas erhöhten Abriebfestigkeit benötigt, aber man noch kein reines Hardmono einsetzen möchte. Stichwort Vorfächer beim Meeresfischen. Das aber spielt für den TE überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fluorocarbon beschichtete Schnur oder reines Fluorocarbon*

Tach,
Ich habe in den letzten drei jahren viel mit schnüren am bach auf bachforelle und döbel getestet. Eine saison gabs 0,08 mm geflecht in rot, eine saison die selbe schnur mit ca 1,2m fc davor, eine saison ne monofile schnur. 

Unterschiede in der fangmenge und oder dem beissverhalten der fische konnte ich nicht wirklich feststellen. Ich bin im ul bereich jetzt endgültig auf ner mono hängen geblieben, das ist für meine ansprüche an diesem gwässer die beste wahl.

Mfg


----------

